# Judge Judy vs Judge Milian



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Who is more intimidating? Would suck to be in court with them as the judge with SA.


----------



## Icarus1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Milian is really nice unless you act like that guy did. Judge Judy gets angry at everyone.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I like Malian ...... Judge judy is funny though...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Judge Judy is far worst (but more entertaining).
Milian is nice.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Ventura said:


>


I feel so wrong but I Lol'd


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

successful said:


> I feel so wrong but I Lol'd


I watched the whole episode, the poor women did not speak English- so she might of thought, the judge was yelling at her and freaked out :l


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

That's a joke right? Judy yells every episode. Milian is almost always nice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I love Judge Judy I love Judge Judy SO MUCH. I wish I had her balls.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Milian is nice while judge judy loves to correct you while your speaking, yells and seems to be very old fashioned


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

This thread has now gotten me to watch a bunch of judge court shows on youtube... dam you!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ventura said:


> This thread has now gotten me to watch a bunch of judge court shows on youtube... dam you!


Hahaha I just came into this thread to post the exact same thing.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Judy Milian because that's the only judge show I ever managed to watch, and she seemed pretty nice.... until you pissed her off.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Judge Judy, definately. She rips people a new one every episode


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I watch Judge Milian more, but I like Judge Judy. I'm always nervous for the people that are on Judge Judy though, even if they're morons. I'd hate to get yelled at by her lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Hahaha I just came into this thread to post the exact same thing.


I could not just watch one ... then 2nd would auto play with it.. and of course, I could not click off...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Judge Milian is sexy looking but I despise all these TV people.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Lol! This thread is funny, great thread though.


----------



## Icarus1 (Apr 24, 2012)

The yelling is by far the most entertaining part of the episode.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Judge Judy, she goes nuts! :bat

Thank goodness my mom got me into these court shows, they can be funny at times. :lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Milian is nice while judge judy loves to correct you while your speaking, yells and seems to be very old fashioned


Ugh she sucks (Judge Judy). She tries to get to you and she's way too stubborn and full of pride to ever admit any type of inferiority. She has no respect or integrity either. I've seen people out smart her multiple times but she's so obnoxious and stubborn she'll just use her power to dominate a situation. I've always wondered how I'd fair to a person like that..people like that are my biggest pet peeve..talking and logic are invalid.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

BobtheSaint said:


> Judge Judy, she goes nuts! :bat
> 
> Thank goodness my mom got me into these court shows, they can be funny at times. :lol


 They're obviously scripted.


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

IDK who's more intimidating, but I do know that I sure as **** wouldn't want to piss neither of them off. :afr


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Ventura said:


> I watched the whole episode, the poor women did not speak English- so she might of thought, the judge was yelling at her and freaked out :l


lol, i spent many hours doing the same


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

judy all the way. i always pictured her dressed up as a female nazi commander in my head when i seen her go off on somebody on that show.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Judy. Never seen the other one.


----------

